# [EVDL] Lithium ahrs vs Lead Acid ahrs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Dave and All,



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >Why is a 50 Amp-Hour Lithium pack the same as a 100 Amp-Hour Lead acid?
> >
> ...


----------

